# P.M. privelliges gone?



## swordfish (Aug 20, 2011)

Whats the score here then lads? I was able to P.M. when I 1st joined but now cant & am missing out on trying to buy items I fancy from the marketplace, why let me view it & not actually be able to make an offer to a seller for anything?....is it a certain amount of posts required now? A message telling me would have been nice too I gotta say as 1st I knew about it was when I attempted to buy something I really fancied :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Swordfish, Forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------

